# I need a guitar player to play this



## micheliszt

I've composed a guitar etude. Is this possible to play on guitar? I'm looking for a guitar player that can play this.
The score:














Audio available:

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Fetude-for-guitar

Thanks in advance  please leave your comment and opinion about the piece.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sounds doable although the pace / fast tempo of the main melody is a bit frightening.


----------



## micheliszt

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sounds doable although the pace / fast tempo of the main melody is a bit frightening.


You talk about the audio recording?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yes.....................


----------



## micheliszt

New version. A guitar player helped to me to fix some mistakes of articulation: what do you think about it? Corrections: bar 14-17 bass octave belowed. Bar 26-29 Bass octave below. Bar 99, FInal chord fixed. 













What do you think? for example about the slurs?


----------

